
AWS SAM Local - jeffbarr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-sam-local-beta-build-and-test-serverless-applications-locally/
======
yili229
now you can locally test and debug Lambda functions with IDE of your choice.
Thanks to the dock-lambda created by Michael Hart.

